# Neck Knives



## Alex447 (Sep 28, 2006)

I am looking for a good neck knife. I found info on few but it seems there could be more that I missed. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Duncan (Sep 28, 2006)

Have you seen these?

http://www.hideawayknife.com/main.php

$130+ range.


----------



## Alex447 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, seen that one. The problem is the HAK I want will be around $200. I might end up getting one but still want to know about other ones.


----------



## TonyBPD (Sep 28, 2006)

Check out the Strider ED. Perfect neck knife IMHO.


----------



## Alex447 (Sep 28, 2006)

Anybody has pics of Emerson La Griffe with sheath? How good is La Griffe anyway?


----------



## mspeterson (Sep 28, 2006)

right on Tony!!!


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 29, 2006)

I have one of these and it is very nice.

http://www.blackhawk.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=4455&d=

It comes with a very versatile sheath/carrying system.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 29, 2006)

There is a new Buck neck knife out called the Hartsook. Neat little knife, small enough for fixed blade keychain carry. I should have it up on the site in a week or so. If you can find them look at the Becker Necker. We have been out of stock for some time (issues at the Camillus factory). A good runner up is the Camillus Arclite. If you are open to customs look into the RJ Martin Handiman, one of my favorite.

Camillus Arclite $19.99
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=4

Poorman's version of the Emerson LaGriffe, CRKT Bearclaw $24.99
https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=37


----------



## Stormdrane (Sep 29, 2006)

Benchmade Tether knife.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 29, 2006)

A couple of Peter Atwood's knives would do the trick. They are not in stock at the moment but he working on some of the different flavors. I don't have any of his knives, but do own some of his other prybar toys. Link 

peace


----------



## carrot (Sep 29, 2006)

I have the Spyderco SPOT. It's quite nice.


----------



## Alex447 (Sep 29, 2006)

I ordered cheapest HAK yesterday, so will see what it's like. Thanks for Artwood link!! Great stuff - one of those is next! Thanks for all the info, everybody.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 29, 2006)

...another affordable little blade is the CRKT Carson F4 neck knife. Comes with a versatile molded sheath as well...


----------



## Bogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Duncan said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> http://www.hideawayknife.com/main.php
> 
> $130+ range.




Wow nothing like hiking up the price when you get popular I paid $65 bucks for mine about a year agao


----------



## cy (Sep 29, 2006)

I've got a Newt Livesay Woo neck knive available for $75 

Newt is the father of neck knives using kydex shealths. 

woo will look simular to this


----------



## Kevin Tan (Sep 30, 2006)

Bogie said:


> Wow nothing like hiking up the price when you get popular I paid $65 bucks for mine about a year agao



Wrong!!! The price for the UtilHAK is $69.00. She did not hike the price. Theres a custom model and a production model. The customs are the bargain of the knifeworld. Whats the cheapest Mick Strider you know of?? Well you are wrong as theres some in her site cheaper.


----------



## watt4 (Sep 30, 2006)

cy said:


> I've got a Newt Livesay Woo neck knive




I have a couple Livesays, too. this one is a G-45.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Sep 30, 2006)

After seeing a guy who had a fancy surfers necklace on and managed to get his necklace caught on a stringer and subsequently hung himself, I am never that big on anything stronger than kite string going around my neck. It may just be me, but I still see that guys face in my dreams.....


----------



## Owen (Sep 30, 2006)

You want a good neck knife. Good for what purpose?

mspeterson, is that a WP variant on the far left? All of them that I've seen were single wrapped. I really like the size and shape on that one.


----------



## mspeterson (Sep 30, 2006)

Owen,
yes its a wp drop point with the double cord wrap, and yes its as cool as it looks!!!  definately adds some bulk and wouldnt make the best necker, but to me feels better in actual use,ymmv.






the skeletal knife (Strider ed, approx. $120) , on the other hand, is my favorite among the dozen plus neckers ive tried out. imho, the ed is a great all/general purpose heavy duty slicer (unlike many Striders) in a discrete package (as discrete as a Strider can be) that feels great in my large hands in real world useage. perfect ratio of blade to handle. my wife gets pissed, but ive worn it constantly for the last 18 months (well not Always!!!) :huh:


----------



## Owen (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks. Kind of ironic that I like the MFS and WPs better than the rest of Strider's fixed blades that all cost more. 
I've gotten away from carrying a necker, though I used to all the time, and have had several. The only one I kept was a Darrel Ralph carbon fiber ArcLite, unless you count a AL-B(ig) and Rinaldi Gambit, that are both too big, IMO. I miss my Simonich Bitteroot, and may get another one someday.


----------



## cyberspyder (Sep 30, 2006)

mspeterson said:


> Owen,
> yes its a wp drop point with the double cord wrap, and yes its as cool as it looks!!!  definately adds some bulk and wouldnt make the best necker, but to me feels better in actual use,ymmv.
> 
> 
> ...



who makes the Striders? (n00bish question, i know)

Brendan


----------



## mspeterson (Sep 30, 2006)

www.striderknives.com
also collaborations with buck and kershaw


----------



## cyberspyder (Sep 30, 2006)

damn, just saw the pricing. won't be getting one anytime soon


----------



## TonyBPD (Sep 30, 2006)

I dont use it for a neck knife but the DB could also fot the bill. 1/4 stock is just nasty!


----------



## cy (Sep 30, 2006)

very nice!

the last neck knives from Newt had an improvement that you can mod your self. 

drill a few holes on side of kydex, then thread thru to hold cord. will pull thru if need be...

too bad Newt who started all the craze of kydex neck knives never made much profit from the idea. 
production stopped sometime last year. 

seems everyone has copied Newt's kydex neck knife design. hey what ever works!



watt4 said:


> I have a couple Livesays, too. this one is a G-45.


----------



## Bogie (Oct 1, 2006)

Kevin Tan said:


> Wrong!!! The price for the UtilHAK is $69.00. She did not hike the price. Theres a custom model and a production model. The customs are the bargain of the knifeworld. Whats the cheapest Mick Strider you know of?? Well you are wrong as theres some in her site cheaper.



Well yes the price is wrong but you have to search a bit for it now don't you as the HAK models page showed the $69 & up prices it does not any more it now states $139 & up. 

As for Mick Strider (aka Mickey Ray Burger) I don't know what his prices are & don't care as I will NOT purchase any product with his Lieing name on it


----------

